# Waiting for it's first Redfish



## FLQuacker (May 21, 2018)

I know they'll cooperate if the weather will!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2018)

Nice job Wayne! What kind of steel ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2018)

What is a Red Fish? Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (May 21, 2018)

440C stainless

One of these guys..Fl legal slot size is 18" - 27"

1 per person a day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> 440C stainless
> 
> One of these guys..Fl legal slot size is 18" - 27"
> 
> ...


Good eating, I take it? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 21, 2018)

For the record...that's my kids fish and cooler from yesterday....here's what's going on my styrofoam when I pick it up at Publix

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## FLQuacker (May 22, 2018)

Got it done, but boy was it a blowing on Apalachee Bay. Had to weed thru a bunch of rats before I found a slot fish

Knife is a real tool

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2018)

That's a great looking redfish! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (May 23, 2018)

Both the fish and the knife! 
The handle looks so grippy! How did you temper it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2018)

Great fish and fillet knife! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

